# making an rug



## mariannefr

I have been knitting blocks for a rug for myself and need to know how do I join them neatly. If I crochet them tog do I do it from the right side or wrong side, what stitch do i use.
I have three colours, white, black and a multi pink,black, burgandy. I would like the join to be a feature if possible, what do you suggest?


----------



## Cyber Granny

Sc on the right side that will make the joins stand out


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Here's my collection of links for an assortment of joining methods. Pick your poison! 

In _my_ vocabulary, 'sew' is a forbidden word/activity! But if you must sew, there are several methods, and this site is a good starting point: http://crochet.about.com/od/Sewing-Techniques/tp/how-tos-for-joining-granny-squares-and-crochet-motifs.htm?nl=1

My _personal_ favourite method, and the one I used on my two 99-knitted-squares blankets is Priscilla Hewitt's Flat Braid Joining Method.

If you prefer videos: Flat Braid Joining:

*First:* 




*Second:* 




*Third:* 




*Fourth:* 




And that's from just _one_ videographer! If you search FLAT BRAID JOIN on YouTube, you'll find many more such videos done by others.

*NOTE:* There's no law dictating that it be used only for joining granny squares. Once you've worked a round of single crochet - odd number - this method can be used on any squares/strips at all, even fabric ones!

For those somewhat more-organized-than-I, there's the Continuous Join Method: http://www.crochetcabana.com/html/join_jayg.html

*Oldies-but-Goodies*

*Tutorial:* The amazingly flat crochet seam
http://grumpygirl.blogs.com/home/2007/08/tutorial-the-am.html

Crochet seaming tutorial Mark II
http://grumpygirl.blogs.com/home/2009/07/crochet-seaming-tutorial-mark-ii.html

http://attic24.typepad.com/weblog/2008/11/hexagon-crochet.html

http://attic24.typepad.com/weblog/joining-asyougo-sqaures.html

http://www.knitsimplemag.com/node/18

*Joining Panels* from this pattern: http://www.lionbrand.com/printablePatterns/80243AD.pdf

*First Panel Edging:* From RS and working in ends of rows along long side of Panel, join A with sc in end of first row; *ch 5, sk next 3 rows, sc in end of next row; rep from * across long side working last sc in end of last row.
*Join Next Panel:* From RS, arrange long edge of Second Panel next to edging of First Panel. Join A with sc in end of first row of Second Panel; *ch 2, drop lp from hook, insert hook in 3rd ch of corresponding ch-5 sp of First Panel, pick up dropped lp and draw through, ch 2, sk next 3 rows of Second Panel, sc in end of next row; rep from * across to join panels and working last sc in end of last row. Work edging along rem long side of Second Panel, in same way as edging was worked on First Panel. Join rem panels in same way.

http://www.interlockingcrochet.com/crochet-blog/entry/joining-granny-square-or-motif-corners.html

Reverse Mattress Stitch: http://www.woolnhook.com/2011/08/invisible-seam-reverse-mattress-stitch.html

Good info, if not my personal favourite: http://rensfibreart.wordpress.com/handy-crochet-tips-tricks-2/d-joining-new-yarn-joining-fabric-squares-motifs/


----------



## mariannefr

Jessica do you ever sleep or knit, that was quick, I will spend today viewing videos, how do I make up my mind which to do ?


----------



## Jessica-Jean

mariannefr said:


> Jessica do you ever sleep or knit, that was quick, I will spend today viewing videos, how do I make up my mind which to do ?


I have that list in my user pages; all I do is copy/paste/send.

You already know what I'm going to say for making up your mind: SWATCH!


----------



## run4fittness

Jessica-Jean you are a store house of information!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

run4fittness said:


> Jessica-Jean you are a store house of information!


No, not I; my user pages on KP. My own memory is more sieve-like.


----------



## mikebkk

I like using a crocheted slip stitch with a contrasting yarn color. It adds another pattern element and is very neat.


----------



## Debiknit

I did a mitered square afghan and did a three needle bind off for it. It turned out great. No ridge, both sides looked nice. Wasn't hard to do either. Had never done this before and found it a great lesson.


----------



## Yarn Happy

I did mine with a reverse single crochet (or crab stitch) but the trick is to use only the back loop (put wrong sides together) and catch only the back loop on the square facing you and the first loop and the square facing away.


----------



## Finnsbride

Wow, it's like everything you wanted to know, all in one place. Thanks Jessica Jean. I'll bookmark this post and come back often.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Yarn Happy said:


> I did mine with a reverse single crochet (or crab stitch) but the trick is to use only the back loop (put wrong sides together) and catch only the back loop on the square facing you and the first loop and the square facing away.


That looks great! I have to add it to my list.

Thank you!

PS - Why in English is it 'crab' stitch, but in French pointe décrivisse - écrivisse being the word for shrimp? What's with the seafood references??!! (The French word for crab is almost identical - crabe.) Crab stitch makes some sort of sense, since you're moving sidewise and that's what crabs are known for.


----------



## mariannefr

sorry ladies I didn't mention on my first post that the rug is knitted on the diagonal in garter stitch and there for will probably stretch badly. I want to use a strong join in the hope of avoiding this.
crochet is probably the best way and I would like to make a feature of the join, I am thinking of using one of the minor colours in the pink/burgandy/black multi


----------



## Jessica-Jean

mariannefr said:


> sorry ladies I didn't mention on my first post that the rug is knitted on the diagonal in garter stitch and there for will probably stretch badly. I want to use a strong join in the hope of avoiding this.
> crochet is probably the best way and I would like to make a feature of the join, I am thinking of using one of the minor colours in the pink/burgandy/black multi


So? There's nothing stopping you from using a crocheted method to join your bits. It will give structure where it's used, but it will not stop the diagonal bits from biasing when pulled from a corner.


----------



## IndigoSpinner

Jessica-Jean said:


> That looks great! I have to add it to my list.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> PS - Why in English is it 'crab' stitch, but in French pointe décrivisse - écrivisse being the word for shrimp? What's with the seafood references??!! (The French word for crab is almost identical - crabe.) Crab stitch makes some sort of sense, since you're moving sidewise and that's what crabs are known for.


I've always heard it called either reverse single crochet or shrimp stitch in English. The mention of crab stitch may have been the first time I've ever heard it called that.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

lostarts said:


> I've always heard it called either reverse single crochet or shrimp stitch in English. The mention of crab stitch may have been the first time I've ever heard it called that.


That's funny! None of the books I've read use the term 'shrimp', but a google for 'crochet shrimp stitch' brings up both crab and shrimp! Who knew?! 
http://www.google.ca/#q=crochet+shrimp+stitch


----------

